# G5 bloqué sur la pomme Help !



## socrate (7 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
Depuis ce matin 8H , j'essaye désespérement de démarer mon G5 ( OSX 3.9)
Comme ça sans prévenir, je le démarre ce matin, et il reste bloqué sur la pomme, et la roulette qui tourne , puis au bout de quelques minutes les ventilos se mettent à donf, et ça reste bloqué comme çà, ventilo, pomme et roulette qui tourne .
J'ai tout essayé, les démarrage avec option, puis avec les autres touches, puis le harward test qui dit que tout va bien , et quand il demande de redémarrer, poum, je me retrouve avec la pomme la tourniquette et les ventilos à donf. 
J'ai rebooté avec le cd d'installation de panther, rebelotte, j'essaye de réinstaller , il me dit qu'il y a des erreurs .
hier avant d'éteindre, je n'ai installé aucun log à part les dernières maj de panther.
Qui peut m'aider ? Suis perdu .


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Démarre avec pomme-v et regarde s'il donne une ligne expliquant ou il bloque, ça pourrait aider.


----------



## socrate (7 Mars 2006)

Merci, J'essaye de suite ,


----------



## socrate (7 Mars 2006)

Il y a une tripotée de messages en démarrant avec pomme v , le dernier est
Local host Kexd 87 cannot resolve dependencies for kernel extension /system/library/extensions/appleHW sensors.Kext


Les autres messages sont du même genre


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Mmmhhh, pour l'instant a part redémarrer sur le cd d'install' et de lancer plusieurs fois une réparation du disque je vois pas trop 

Le message d'erreur de l'util. disque c'était quoi ?


----------



## socrate (7 Mars 2006)

Je le trouve où le message d'erreur de l'util disque ?
Comment faire une réparation de disque avec le cd d'install ?
Merci


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Le message tu peux le retrouver dans la console -> Applications/Utilitaires/Console

Pour le réparer via le cd d'instalation, démarre dessus, une fois la langue d'install' choisie va dans le menu Installer -> Utilitaire disques et lance plusieurs fois si nécessaire la réparation, si c'est possible bien sur. Profites-en pour répararer les autorisations.


----------



## socrate (7 Mars 2006)

j'essaye de suite de réparer via le cd d'install


----------



## boodou (7 Mars 2006)

http://www.macosassistance.com/

si c'est vraiment grave tu peux les contacter ... ?


----------



## socrate (7 Mars 2006)

Je sais pas si c'est grave, j'ai reussi aatteindre l'utilitaire de disque , et dans la vérification du disque ça merdouille genre " longueur de clé non valide " , la "vérification du volume a échoué", et erreur 9972 "la tâche sous jacente a signalé un echec à la fermeture "

J'ai rien fait ni rien tel ...


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Essaie une dizaine de fois, il arrive qu'il répare que des bouts du problème en une fois mais que ça conduise a une réparation totale après quelques tentatives, j'ai deja sauvé 2 disques comme ceci.


----------



## socrate (7 Mars 2006)

ok je vais essayer, pasque pour la réparation des autorisations, il est resté blaqué pendant 1 heure à pédaler dans le vide.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Normal si le disque a son catalogue en mauvais étaat qu'il ne puisse pas réparer les autorisations


----------



## pmeignie (7 Mars 2006)

Salut , 
Ca sent quand même le pb système qui va necessiter une reinstallation complète
Tu devrais essayer de sauvegarder ttes tes données (si ça n'est pas déjà fait  )
Soit tu as un DDE bootable et tu démarres dessus .Ton DDi est alors visible et tu récupères tt ce que tu peux .
Soit tu te trouves un autre mac et tu démarres en mode target et idem ton DDi est alors accessible .
Ces corruptions du DDi sont quand même assez fréquentes depuis le passage en X j'ai l'impression à voir le nombre de posts sur ce problème .

Philippe


----------



## supermoquette (7 Mars 2006)

Oui ça c'est l'étape 2/


----------



## boodou (7 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Oui ça c'est l'étape 2/


 SM, heureusement que t'es là, ça compense la bigoterie pommesque de certains ...


----------



## socrate (8 Mars 2006)

Merci à ceux qui ont tenté de m'aider. J'ai dû me résoudre à une reinstallation complète  de panther sans pouvoir sauvegarder, il ne voulait pas " des erreurs sont survenue" 
J' ai voulu en profiter pour installer Tiger que j'ai acheté y a pas longtemps ( j'attendais d'avaoir le emps de faire mes sauvegarde pour l'installer) mais il n'en voulait pas non plus ! (??) 
 je n'ai rien pu sauvegarder, ça fait drole de se retrouver devant un bureau tout nu !! 

Merci


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

Tu as tout effacé ??? arg, y aurait surement eu moyen de récupérer des choses :affraid:

Contrôle si ton problème disque est résolu au moins


----------



## socrate (8 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,
Contrôler comment ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

Même méthode qu'avant. A moins d'avoir complètement réinitialiser le disque avant ton installation ?


----------

